# Suche Biker-/in für die Gegend um Aachen



## sthomas79 (31. Mai 2003)

Hi an euch , 

suche jemanden oder auch mehrere die das Hobby MTB haben zum gemeinsamen Radeln.Fahre im großteil touren in der gegend von Aachen , sprich Dreiländereck und AC-Stadtwald , fahre auch desöfteren in die richtung Wesertalsperre.Bin aber offen für andere vorschläge für Touren.
So nun zu mir bin 24 Jahre jung , fahre seit ca. 3 jahren bike ,mein leistungstand ist zur zeit nur mittelmaß , bedingt durch viel Lehrgänge.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden tut.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Anna Maria (31. Mai 2003)

Hi,

am Dreiländereck, achja  da war ja was los am Vatertach.
Musik und so viele Biker gesehen.

Von da aus gehn die Trails irgendwo ab nich?

Ich muss mir das auch mal angucken, wenn ihr da langfahrt

*zur Zeit mehr oder weniger einhändig rumtucker*

Du da treffen sich aber öfter die Leutchen mit den "echten"
MTBs 

Anna Maria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (31. Mai 2003)

@ sthomas79 
hast ne pm von mir... 

@ Anna Maria 

 Von da aus gehn die Trails irgendwo ab nich?

ähmm, darf man fragen was das heißen soll?

sollen da trails abgehen ? oder gehen die trails nicht ab?
oder leide ich an nem akkuten sonnenstich?

mathias


----------



## crazy-spy (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *@ sthomas79
> hast ne pm von mir...
> 
> ...



sie meint net abgehn im sinne von rocken, fetzen, reinhaun, fun machen sondern das die dort anfangen... 

glaubsch zumindest


----------



## sthomas79 (31. Mai 2003)

@gambo 

ja , hab ich bekommen , THX  

werd ich dann machen bei dir zu melden. hast du ICQ oder MSN ?

@anna maria

jep am vatertag war dort die hölle los bin dort ein paar ründchen gefahren.auch an dich die frage hast du ICQ oder MSN ?


Erstmal danke an euch.

gruß thomas


----------



## Pirate76 (1. Juni 2003)

sagt ihr mir auch mal bescheid wenn ihr am dreiländereck fahrt? 

hätte nämlich schon lust mitzukommen


----------



## extreme-tom (1. Juni 2003)

jo, 

fahr doch mittwochs mit der hochschulgruppe mit, wir treffen uns immer um 17:30. zur zeit und bei dem wetter sinds immer >10 mann/frau *freu*

never stop biking, 


tom


----------



## gambo (1. Juni 2003)

@tom   was fürn tempo fahrt ihr mittwochs eigentlich ?
mathias


----------



## THREE60 (1. Juni 2003)

Tempo kann varieren, je nachdem wie die Gruppe zusammengesetzt ist und wer vorne fährt. Wenn man nicht erst seit gestern fährt sollte alles machbar sein.

Treffpunkt: vorm Hochschulsportzentrum auf dem Königshügel.


----------



## Anna Maria (1. Juni 2003)

@sthomas79

wollt ja bloss sagen, dass die da immer losfahren. Hab heute
auch wieder eine solche Gruppe MTB-Leuts dort gesehen.

An den Beinen seh ich dann schon , dass das "vorsichtig
zum allerersten mal mit nem Crossbike hinterherfahren"
für mich völlig zwecklos wäre  
Naja, ich muss ja auch erst mal warten bis Hand in Ordnung is.
(tut noch was weh, ätzend), dann bischen üben und im Idealfall 
(für uns Grufties) eine "Anfänger-möchte-gern-MTBler-Gruppe" gründen.  
Auja. 
ICQ hab ich zwar aber wie gesagt mit mir is im Moment
nich viel anzufangen *Salbe draufschmier*

Anna Maria


----------



## gambo (1. Juni 2003)

@Anna Maria , meld dich mal wenn du wieder fahrfähig bist . überleg mir anstelle von nem rennrad nen crossbike zuzulegen und mich würde mal interessieren wie "geländegängig" son ding ist.
mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anna Maria (1. Juni 2003)

@gambo

o.k.  mach ich   

Anna Maria


----------



## IGGY (1. Juni 2003)

@  sthomas79
Guckst du hier!
http://www.pratt.be.tt/


----------



## pratt (2. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *@  sthomas79
> Guckst du hier!
> http://www.pratt.be.tt/ *



wollt ich auch grad sagen.

Ist eine Alternative zur Hochschulgruppe. Wir treffen uns jeden Donnerstag (52x po Jahr) um 18:15 Uhr in Astenet (Ostbelgien) am Schützenheim (Poststraße) zur MTB-Tour 30-40 km.
Mitkommen kann jeder der Lust hat. Tempo ist Mittel und gefahren wird überall dort wo es Spaß macht. Am 3-Länderpunkt kommen wir auch oft vorbei.


----------



## Max.Schumann (2. Juni 2003)

ja, gerne
bin 15 jahre alt und suche auch schon seit ner kurzen weile mehr oder weniger intensiv auf der suche nach mitmountainbikern aus aachen.
dreiländereck wäre möglich, aber nicht das nächste.
wochends habe ich eigentlich immer zeit und lust.
pfingsten würde sich auch gut eignen. vielleicht kriegen wir ja ne größere gruppe zusammen.
habe auch ICQ!
man sieht sich
     mexX


----------



## Mutti (2. Juni 2003)

Moin zusammen!

Neben dem absolut empfehlenswerten Hochschultreff  gibt's noch einige andere Möglichkeiten BikerInnen in Stadt und Region zu treffen. Wir haben ein paar Links bei www.mtb-aachen-team.de.vu zusammengesucht - eben unter "Links"!

... für den Tag, an dem meine Hand wieder ganz und ich in Aachen bin, haben wir außerdem eine augedehntere Tour vor. Wer mag ...

Bis später

"Mutti"

www.mtb-aachen.de.vu


----------



## Prisemud (2. Juni 2003)

Ich werde mich auch mal anschliessen bei der nächsten Tour die gefahren wird, im Moment kann man sich für den Aachener Wald doch eine besseren Verhältnisse wünschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prisemud (2. Juni 2003)

*keine*  die k-Taste streikt bei mir


----------



## nosh (3. Juni 2003)

pratts sind aufjedenfall zu empfelen

wenn mein bike mal wieder richtig funzt würde ich auch gerne mal wieder mit paar leuten durchn wald radeln.


----------



## extreme-tom (3. Juni 2003)

@ alle (und vor allem anne-marie *lach*).

anstatt auf unsere beine *lol* zu schauen, fahr(t) doch mal mit. wir heizen nicht, fahren mittelschnell, es sind immer genug knackige anstiege, an denen sich "heizer" austoben können und oben einfach warten...

letzte woche waren wir mit 14mann unterwegs und es hat sogar funktioniert *G*

also bis morgen um 17:30  


tom


----------



## Anna Maria (3. Juni 2003)

hi ihrs,

ich üb lieber erst ma mit ein paar Leute, die viel Geduld und
Nerven ham für Anfänger ohne richtiges MTB .......und so...
will doch mal son paar Trails schön vorsichtig fahren....
bis dahin sind die mit den dicken Beinen schon weg und ich
find se nich mehr

Anna Maria


----------



## pratt (3. Juni 2003)

@ Anna Maria

was genau ist ein Crossrad? Ein Rennrad fürs Gelände (Cyclocross) oder was anderes?


----------



## extreme-tom (4. Juni 2003)

hey, 

wir fahren HEUTE (4. juni) um 17:30 vor dem hochschulsportzentrum ab 

es ist direkt am königshügel sportplatz, füge ein pic ein, dort siehste es eingekreist, gesehen vom grossen sportplatz aus *G*

gruss und gute nacht

tom, der glaubt, dass ihn die coctails von eben nicht unbedingt schneller machen


----------



## Anna Maria (4. Juni 2003)

@pratt

also da gibts wohl gigantische Unterschiede. Die meisten
verstehen unter Crossrad ein Rennrad superleicht mit Rennlenker und mit dünnen aber ein wenig geländegängige Reifen dran.

Und dann gibts noch Crossräder, die sehen na halt wie ein
Fully aus nur eben mit 28er Reifen, die vielleicht ein kleines
bischen nur dünner sind als beim MTB und etwas flachere
Stollen in der Mitte vom Reifen,   so wie meins   

da ich aber erst  hmm  "seit gestern" fahre, so sagt man wohl
und noch nich so richtig weiß was ein Trail is, kann ich nich
sagen, ob das Ding fürn Anfänger geländegängig is.

Auf der Waldautobahn und auf Feldwegen machts superspass

Anna Maria

wenn ichs hinkriege setz ich mal n pic rein ja?


----------



## gambo (4. Juni 2003)

ja , ich hab nix zutun


----------



## gambo (4. Juni 2003)

jetzt aber






is pfingsten einer in aachen und hat lust ne runde zu biken?meldet euch bitte , alleine ist nicht so der bringer
mathias


----------



## Anna Maria (4. Juni 2003)

@gambo

ohhh,  danke wie lieb *knutsch*

genau das isses  

Anna Maria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme-tom (4. Juni 2003)

normal nur mittwochs, allerdings hast du DIESEN Freitag glück, wird eine geile tour, ich kann leider nicht (hochzeit), hier der text, den auch ich bekam *G* 

Hallo Leute,

Wir hatten mal angedacht, kommenden Freitag in die Brunsumer Heide zu radeln. 
Treffen wäre dann 14:00 Uhr bei mir in Laurensberg an der Sparkasse Roemonderstrasse/Schlossparkstrasse (an der einzigsten Ampel in Laurensberg).

Für alle, denen Brunsumer Heide nix sagt: Da gibt es über 100km ausgeschilderte Bikerouten auf geilen Wegen und Trails, beschildert von örtlichen Bike-Clubs. Man muß nur aus Laurensberg über Richterich nach Landgraaf fahren (ca. 20-30min) ab da gehts los.

Wetter soll auch gut werden, also auf auf!


kannst bedenkenlos mitfahren 
g
russ

tom rost:


----------



## Max.Schumann (5. Juni 2003)

hallo,
hat jemand lust und zeit sonntag oder montag ne runde durch den aachener wald zu touren?
sonst fahr ich alleine!

      mexX


----------



## pratt (6. Juni 2003)

Biker WE mit 2 Tagestouren am Pfingstwochenende (Sa. 7. + So. 8. Juni)
Treffen jeweils um 10:00 Uhr in Eynatten Hauseter Straße beim Jochen  Tourenbeschreibung:


----------



## Prisemud (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo ihr hochmotivierten Radsportler,
ich bin über Pfingsten auch zu Hause und hätte mal Lust, die ein oder andere Tour zu fahren. Was habt ihr denn vor?
Basti, wie lange fährst Du am Sonntag, dann könnte ich  da schonmal mitkommen.
Fahr aber auch gerne MTB.


@ Pratt: 2 Tagestouren heisst Samstag und Sonntag fahren aber zu Hause schlafen, richtig verstanden?
Wie viele seid ihr?


----------



## pratt (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Prisemud _
> *@ Pratt: 2 Tagestouren heisst Samstag und Sonntag fahren aber zu Hause schlafen, richtig verstanden?
> Wie viele seid ihr? *



@Prisemud
Richtig Jeden Tag eine Tour wer nur einen Tag kann oder Lust hat fährt auch nur einen Tag. Ich denke dass so 6-12 Mann mitfahren werden.

Tagestour vom letzten Jahr


----------



## sthomas79 (6. Juni 2003)

Man was muss ich da nach ner woche lehrgang sehen. soviele einträge hier. an alle ein großes danke an euch. werde mal bei euch melden wegen einen tour mit euch.

   

THX Thomas


----------



## Anna Maria (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Ihr alle,

vielen Dank für das Mitfahrangebot aber ich habe mir
die Bilder von den Donnerstangstouren angeguckt.

Die Uhrzeiten sind mir leider auch zu früh.

...die Stürze und über Felsen rüber......nee ich glaube
das ist doch nix für mein Crossfahrrädchen.

Die Witze der Woche sind gut (Regeln der Männer für uns ...tzz) 

Pfingsten waren sogar Frauen dabei *wunder*

also viel Spaß dann donnerstangs

Anna Maria


----------



## pratt (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Anna Maria _
> *vielen Dank für das Mitfahrangebot aber ich habe mir
> die Bilder von den Donnerstangstouren angeguckt.
> 
> ...




Ja 18:15 Uhr ist für viele (vor allem mit weiterer Anfahrt) zu früh.
Also die Bilder Spiegeln nicht immer den gesamten Verlauf ab. Wie z.B. letzten Donnerstag sind wir 45 % Straße gefahren obwohl auf 95 % der Fotos die schönsten Trails usw. zu sehen sind. Außerdem knipse ich nicht gerne die Leute die absteigen und schieben spektakulär sind dann so Fotos über Felsen und so.
Die meisten Stürze sind vorhersehbar, da wir paar mutige dabei haben, die an Abfahrten, wo die meisten Schieben immer Ihre Grenzen suchen (da freut sich der Fotograf).
Also habt keine Angst so schlimm wie es aussieht ist das (meistens) bei uns nicht.
Die Witze klaue ich immer von einer anderen Webseite.
Ja stimmt Pfingsten sind zum 1.x auf einer von uns geplanten Tour Frauen mitgefahren (Wunder).

Aber vielleicht klappt es mit Donnerstag trotzdem irgendwann mal


----------



## Prisemud (18. Juni 2003)

wann seid ihr Pratts denn Donnerstags immer ungefähr fertig mit der Tour? Und vor allem: Ich hab mal die Anfahrtsbeschreibung auf eurer Site gesehen, aber wie komme ich da mit dem Bike aus Aachen hin? ich hab irgendwie nur die Autobahn erkannt. Wie weit ist das ungefähr von der Waldschenke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (18. Juni 2003)

also von der Waldschänke sind es ca. 9 km bis Astenet. Du fährst durch Hergenrath dann weiter nach Astenet unter die Eisenbahnlinie am Kreisverkehr links zurück und, erste Straße Rechts und schon bist Du da.
9:30 spätestens sind wir zurück in Walhorn um unseren Flüssigkeitshaushalt und Vitamin B Mangel auszugleichen


----------



## extreme-tom (20. Juni 2003)

kommt ihr mit nach einruhr?


----------



## pratt (20. Juni 2003)

Ich weiß, dass von den Prattdreivern Romain nach Einruhr usw. fahren wollte.
Ich Persönlich fahr im Moment nur noch donnerstags das reicht mir.


----------



## Anna Maria (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pratt _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



@pratt

aha ..hm... also wenn nochmal n paar Frauen mitfahren und
ich zufällig Urlaub hab will ich auch mal mit *nochn paar Frauen such*

Anna Maria


----------



## pratt (21. Juni 2003)

@ Anna-Maria

Auf die ganzen Jahre sind einmal paar Frauens mitgefahren, falls sich dies jemals wiederholen sollte, müssten wir das vorher auch wissen und Du müsstest noch Urlaub haben, dann dürftest Du dort nichts anderes vorhaben, Dein Rad müsste keine Panne haben, Du müsstes noch im Training stehen und dann womöglich noch Lust haben.

Niemand muss mit uns mitfahren.
Es ist nur ein Angebot an Alle die Lust haben in einer größeren Gruppe mitzufahren und dort ein bisschen Spaß zu haben.
*
Denn wir sind ein offener Freundeskreis: 100% Spaß 0% Verpflichtungen*


----------



## Leela (27. Juni 2003)

Hi Anna Maria!





> *nochn paar Frauen such*





Ich BIN eine bikende Frau - und ich fahre regelmäßig mit NOCH einer bikenden Frau im Aachener Wald (und Umgebung) rum!! 
Also, wann fährst du mal bei uns mit?! Dann könnten wir uns endlich auch MTB-FRAUENGRUPPE nennen !

Grüße, Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anna Maria (28. Juni 2003)

...hach [email protected] oder so  .....hab ich so viel Müll geschrieben,
dass Du hier unbedingt den Fake spielen musst?

Anna Maria


----------



## Leela (28. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Anna Maria _
> *
> 
> ...hach [email protected] oder so  .....hab ich so viel Müll geschrieben,
> ...




 Hä? Machst du Witze? Nix Fake! Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein: Gibt's so wenige bikende Frauen, dass du schon nicht mehr dran glaubst?? Kann nicht sein!

Grüße, Sarah


----------



## gambo (28. Juni 2003)

nábend , fährt morgen eiuner zum xc cup mit dem radel?wollte nur zum zuschauen hin.
mathias


----------



## Anna Maria (28. Juni 2003)

Hallo Ihr alle,

muss Euch unbedingt was erzählen:
...ähm....also die Leela...m.....sie ist total echt *schäm*

Sie hat mir im Wald ein paar Trails gezeigt.  Bin dann
schön vorsichtig übenderweise hinterhergefahren.
Macht irre Spass. Nur wenns so steil bergab geht hab ich
noch so viel Angst. Das mit dem "nach hinten gehen" und dann
noch bremsen, lenken und treten ...puh...muss noch viel
üben.  Und was sie so alles kann *staun*  ...


War das toll heute  

Anna Maria


----------



## sthomas79 (9. Juli 2003)

hi , wollte nur fragen ob ihr morgen wieder ne runde dreht --> Pratt. Wenn ja würde ich gerne mitkommen. wisst ihr schon wo ihr lang fahren wollt???
Hast du icq oder msn oder ähnliches @ pratt

wenn ja schreib mir mal ne pm !!!!


gruß an alle Biker / in .


sthomas79


----------



## IGGY (9. Juli 2003)

HI
Morgen wird wieder gefahren! Nur der Pratt fährt nicht mit!
Ich kann dir aber leider auch nicht sagen wo die Route hinführt! Ich lasse mich auch mal überraschen!


----------



## pratt (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sthomas79 _
> *hi , wollte nur fragen ob ihr morgen wieder ne runde dreht --> Pratt. Wenn ja würde ich gerne mitkommen. wisst ihr schon wo ihr lang fahren wollt???
> Hast du icq oder msn oder ähnliches @ pratt
> *




icq oder msn hab ich nicht, dafür bin ich über E-Mail gut zu ereichen: [email protected]
Donnerstag wird wieder gefahren und wir fahren jeden Donnerstag keine Pausen
ca. 4x im Jahr fahr ich nicht mit und einmal davon ist leider morgen, da wir aber die letzten male immer über 10 Leute waren werden genug Biker da sein.
Wohin wir fahren wird meistens immer vor Ort entschieden ansonsten müsst Ihr für Morgen den Jochen fragen er ist hier im Forum unter "Lau" bekannt

Viel Spaß am Donnerstag


----------



## Felix0815 (10. Juli 2003)

HI,
Ich muss doch nochmal ein paar Worte zum Hochschul-MTB-Treff verlieren, da ich dafür der Verantwortliche bin:

Grundsätzlich fahren wir immer das Tempo des Langsamsten. Desweiteren teilen wir uns bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl auch öfter  in unterschiedlich schnelle Gruppen auf, so daß jeder auf seinen Geschmack kommt. Auch haben wir schon Fahrtechnik-Treffen gemacht. Und auch Mädels biken bei uns ab und zu mit!
Wir sind offen für alles und jeden, also keine falsche Scheu!

Gruß Felix

http://www.mtb-aachen.de.vu
http://www.felix-haenel.de


----------



## extreme-tom (10. Juli 2003)

richtig felix!!!

glaubt diesem m ann!!!


tom, mittwoch fan


----------



## gambo (10. Juli 2003)

na , ich trau der sache nicht so ganz .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. Juli 2003)

He Felix
Ich glaube da werde ich mich Euch mal anschließen wenn das geht!?


----------



## THREE60 (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Felix0815 _
> *HI,
> Grundsätzlich fahren wir immer das Tempo des Langsamsten.  *



Wenn man das grundsätzlich durch immer öfter ersetzt mag das richtig sein. i.d.R. ist das Tempo, wenn es nur eine Gruppe gibt hoch. 

Ralf


----------



## pratt (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *He Felix
> Ich glaube da werde ich mich Euch mal anschließen wenn das geht!? *



@ Iggy  war es Gestern mit den Prattdreivern nicht gut?


----------



## pratt (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gambo _
> *na , ich trau der sache nicht so ganz ..... *



@ Gambo   was traust Du nicht so ganz?


----------



## IGGY (11. Juli 2003)

@ Pratt
Doch war okay! Aber ich kann ja nicht immer Donnerstags!


----------



## Prisemud (11. Juli 2003)

Ich denke Gambo traut der Aussage nicht so ganz dass immer das Tempo des Langsamsten gefahren wird.


----------



## extreme-tom (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THREE60 _
> *
> 
> Wenn man das grundsätzlich durch immer öfter ersetzt mag das richtig sein. i.d.R. ist das Tempo, wenn es nur eine Gruppe gibt hoch.
> ...



*gähn*, finde ich ganz und gar nicht 

und wenn die vollgepanzerten FROrider ausbleiben, dann gehts zugegebenermassen auch mal bergab schneller  *duck*

wir warten immer!

tomtom


----------



## gambo (23. Juli 2003)

naja , bis auf den achsbruch an mein bike kann ich mittwochs empfehlen.
    

mathias


----------



## THREE60 (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von extreme-tom _
> *
> und wenn die vollgepanzerten FROrider ausbleiben, dann gehts zugegebenermassen auch mal bergab schneller  *duck*
> *



Hoffentlich stehen dann keine Bäume im weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (29. Oktober 2003)

langeweilie 


wer hat mal lust ne runde zu fahren? oder vielleicht könnten sich die aachner auch mal zum biken treffen . samstag nachmittag oder so .


mathias


----------



## IGGY (29. Oktober 2003)

Sonntagmorgen hätte ich Zeit!
@Gambo PM gelesen?


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pratt _
> *@ Anna Maria
> 
> was genau ist ein Crossrad? Ein Rennrad fürs Gelände (Cyclocross) oder was anderes? *



@Pratt:
Ein Crossrad liegt irgendwo zwischen normalem Tourenrad und MTB...28 Zoll. Ist halt schon recht geländefähig aber nicht's für die harten Sachen.

Übrigens: In Roetgen ist auch ein nettes Team unterwegs. Schaut mal vorbei !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------

